# من صلوات الأجبية ( الثلاث تقديسات )



## فراشة مسيحية (26 مايو 2007)

*الثلاث تقديسات*​*قدوس الله، قدوس القوى، قدوس الحى الذى لا يموت، الذى ولد من العذراء ارحمنا.*
*قدوس الله، قدوس القوى، قدوس الحى الذى لا يموت، الذى صلب عنا ارحمنا.*
*قدوس الله، قدوس القوى، قدوس الحى الذى لا يموت، الذى قام من الأموات، وصعد إلى السموات ارحمنا.*
*المجد للآب والإبن والروح القدس، الآن وكل أوان وإلى دهر الدهور، آمين.*
*أيها الثالوث القدوس ارحمنا، أيها الثالوث القدوس ارحمنا، أيها الثالوث القدوس ارحمنا، يارب اغفر لنا خطايانا، يارب اغفر لنا آثامنا، يارب اغفر لنا زلاتنا. يارب افتقد مرضى شعبك. اشفهم من أجل اسمك القدوس. آباؤنا واخوتنا الذين رقدوا يارب نيح نفوسهم. يامن هو بلا خطية يارب ارحمنا. يا الذى بلا خطية يارب أعنا واقبل طلباتنا إليك، لأن لك المجد والعز والتقديس المثلث، يارب ارحم، يارب ارحم، يارب بارك، آمين.*​


----------

